# Help with siggy.



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys!

I'm fine with my siggy size, but I was wondering: what do I need to do to etch my name on the siggy. Any feedback would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure of any freeware programs other than GIMP (http://www.gimp.org). I number of use Photoshop whilst others use Paintshop Pro.

Here are some quick samples with various fonts (don't have that many good ones on this computer).


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2008)

You can download Gimp to do it, or just use Paint. That's a standard Windows program and will work fine.

The easiest way is to just use one of Gnomey's that he provided!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like to see it in a Russian Cyrillic font.. but I dont have one


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah looked through to see if I had one and I didn't hence why there isn't one with it on up there...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

GIMP can be difficult with the fonts but the Paint program that comes with just about every PC can do it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I'm going to try GIMP.

Edit: I'm going to use Gnomey's example for my siggy. Thanks for the siggy Gnomey!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2008)

No problem...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking good to me.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 18, 2008)

Catch 22 sent me a new siggy, so I'm probably going to jump back and forth with the siggys for a little bit. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

Also looking good.But these letters seem to be a little bit small.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 18, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Also looking good.But these letters seem to be a little bit small.



They do look small, but I don't mind.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

So it's OK.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I'd like to see it in a Russian Cyrillic font.. but I dont have one



Here's some Cyrillic fonts:Cyrillic Fonts on the Internet

While Cyrillic is kinda cool looking and all, it's just about impossible to read! 

As far as the sig goes, it looks great!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Grau, but I'm not interested in cyrillic, thanks though.


----------

